# Available for Subcontracted hire in PANNSYLVANIA Winter of 2004-05



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

I am located in irwin PA. I am willing to sub for the winter of 2004-05 if anyone is shorthanded this year email me at [email protected]


----------

